# Anybody ride lake Garda Italy?



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Going their with outdoor recreation this weekend wondering whats the best trails to hit up. Ill be riding my Gt marathon pro so stupid extreme downhill might be out of question but then again thats never stopped me before.

Thanks in advance.

Jonesy


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Nope, haven't been there yet but it's on my list.

You talking about mwr?

Let us know how it is with ride report and pics!


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ya with the Mwr, im on panzer barracks stuttgart, ya hope to make it as my to do list just got huge with my household goods shipping out next week, moving back to colorado. If i go ill definately post my gopro vids and pics


----------



## yamarob450 (May 2, 2011)

did you end up going riding at Garda? I am working in southern italy and plan on driving to Garda and staying on the upcoming holiday weekend, june 2-5 for some xc/all mountain riding. If any fellow americano's want to do some mountain biking in that area get in touch. rob


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Rob, hey no didnt make it and its killing me that i missed it. i just ordered a 2011 specialized enduro pro ill be getting in the states when im at my folks house in NC. Crazy thing is on the website for the enduro explaining the tech thier is a promotional video of pros on the enduro in lake garda italy. Man talk about a kick to the face. Dont think ill make it as im in full gear to pcs back to USA so im tied up with that, and my bank account wont let me after buying that new bike for colorado.
Have a blast as it looks like an awesome area to ride.

Jonesy


----------



## yamarob450 (May 2, 2011)

*garda*

To huntermos,,, I did ride Garda, I had a great time, I responded to your message and wrote a bunch about it but it wouldnt let me post or email you as I have not posted enough to this forum so if you want to give me your email I can tell you more about my experience and I have some videos of the trails I did. I rode with GardaOnBike as I went to Garda by myself.They are a shop in the next town that does rides and they were very cool and know some nice trails. Plus they all spoke english and depending on what hotel you ride with the rides will be free as they work with the hotels it seems.They have nice rental bikes too if you are not bringing your own bike. It was a cool experience to ride there and there are TONS of people riding and/or with bikes everywhere. The riding was pretty technical, really rocky on most of the trails that I did but I was only there 3 days. Ciao.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the 411 Rob. We're booked and ready to go. Glad to hear that the rentals are ok as I wasn't looking forward to hauling two bikes from Cali.


----------



## AvalonTrails (Dec 28, 2010)

Going to Garda (Nago) for the third time and still no biking planned! 

Last year my 2009 Enduro was waiting for my return.

Anyone have any rental info for the north end? Do they rent protection stuff?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

They rent it all: bikes, pads, helmets, packs, etc. We stayed in Torbole (along the lake just below Nago on the hill) so I don't know what, if any, shops are in Nago, but there are several shops in Torbole and a bunch in Riva as well. In Torbole we rented Cubes from the Carpetari shop (Carpentari Bike Shop - Home) one day and Scotts from Mecki's ("Perfect F*cking Bike" Mecki's - Bike & Coffee) on another. The cubes were in better shape and fit me better (a lot like my Santa Cruz Blur LTC), but that's just personal preference Did the shuttle run to Termazlo from behind Mecki's once and did a XC ride from town up to Arco, Tenno and Val Campi back through Riva before heading home on the last day. For Riva shops, read the posts above for more beta.


----------



## wwjj (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi all, I'm planning my trip to Torbole and Malcesine for early Oct. I'm flying into Verona, and I'm solo and haven't found an affordable way to get up there. My latest thought is to assemble the mountain bike at the airport, fold up the s&s travel case and throw it on top of a rear mounted rack, then ride the 70km. Google maps/earth makes it look *relatively* flat, and mostly along the lake. Does someone know of a public transfer, and/or, how is that route? Good shoulder? I'm in good shape and well accustomed to touring, but maybe not 40-45miles on a 5" dual-squish, semi-lockout, with 2.35" knobbies after landing at 2pm local time? I read about Garda city itself up in the post. That's about half-way from Verona airport and maybe a good stopping point? Thanks for any tips! 
"yamarob450": if you're still over there, seeya up there!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

There are regular local (and long haul) trains to Rovereto from Verona station a few times an hour and regular, frequent buses from the Rovereto station to stops in Nago, Torbole and Riva (about a 15-20 minute ride). The Aerobus runs regularly from the airport (outside the arrivals hall) to Verona Station. 

There is also a bus line that runs regularly down the east side of the lake toward Verona, but I don't know if they go past Malcesine. I would not recommend the east shore road as your riding route as it is busy, full of tunnels and carries a lot of impatient traffic, including trucks and buses. 

Another option worth looking into is the ferry that runs to Riva and Torbole from Peschiera just west of Verona and about 12 miles from the airport -an easy ride followed by a scenic boat trip while drinking a beer... 

Have fun.


----------



## wwjj (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply Huntermos. Beer sounds great! In digging deeper, Milan is further than Verona from Torbole, but better to arrive from my original departure city. Would considering arriving into Milan be a better option than Verona for getting to Torbole? Thank you again.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

From Malpensa (Milan's main airport) Terminal 1, you can take the Malpensa Express to the main Milan train station (make sure you don't get off at the downtown station) and then an express to Verona and make the switch there to a train to Rovereto where you can catch the bus to Torbole; or you could get off at Peschiera and grab the ferry, but I don't know how far it is to the ferry terminal and how often the ferry departs. Count on about 4.5-6 hours total travel time if you take the train/bus. You can buy tickets for the entire trip, minus the bus or ferry, at the automated kiosks inside the train station at Malpensa. The bus picks up at the signed stop on the curb to the right as you exit the station and run about every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## wwjj (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks again huntermos. Weighing the extra time from Milan, Verona is the better option in this case. I'm booked in and out of Verona, and am planning from Verona to Torbole, then north and east to the Dolomites, then back to Verona. Thanks for the help!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

wwjj said:


> Thanks again huntermos. Weighing the extra time from Milan, Verona is the better option in this case. I'm booked in and out of Verona, and am planning from Verona to Torbole, then north and east to the Dolomites, then back to Verona. Thanks for the help!


Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Some of my friends vent there this year. On the rest of the pictures is obvious how amasing that place is.


----------



## stefan nelissen (Dec 30, 2010)

*ok*

hhh


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm headed to the Lake Garda area end of June 2013. Pretty excited to explore the culture and the single track around that area.
Anybody in here have current advice on:
1. Good village to stay in for getting a good hang for 3-6 days, with nice lodging?
2. Good option for bike rentals, considering options for high end bikes for average sized dude and small woman (needs S to XS frame availability)?
3. Good options for single track day trips with or without shuttle? Not looking for 10km of downhill and not looking for a glorified road ride. You know, single track.
4. Good options for getting around the area? It seems somewhat vast. I'm afraid to drive there and figure renting a car will be a PITA.
Cheers


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Or any opinion on anything?


----------



## blacktea (May 3, 2016)

This is an old post but i'd like to add some info.

If you need any taxi service you may call Bike Shuttle Torbole (Bike Shuttle Torbole)

Bike Shuttle Torbole has a new website Bike Shuttle Torbole and new Android App (just get it at Google Play Store). You can login into new Booking Online System, post your photos taken during your holidays and stay in touch with Torbole all year long.
New Shuttles are available and the Station (via Matteotti 77 - Torbole) has some news too.
See you in Torbole


----------

